# Milwaukee or Pinpoint pH controller



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

To all of you that have not and will never use a pH controller please don't reply. To those of you that have one and use one what one do you use what do you like about it what don't you like about it?


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

its expensive
alot of maintenance
more hardware in tank

the good

is a drop check


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I use a PinPoint pH controller and really like it. The accuracy of any controller is more dependent on the quality and calibration of the probe than on the electronics in the box. I like that the Pinpoint shows 2 decimal places and it seems easy enough to calibrate. I've never used the Milwaukee one so I can't comment on it. After using a few of their regulator setups, I've been left with a bit of a bad taste in my mouth.

The weak link for any controlled system is probably the CO2 solenoid. I had one from a Milwaukee combination regulator/bubble counter/solenoid that stuck open after only about a year of use. I came within an inch of loosing over 100 fish. Spend some money and get a good one. Don't allow to the controller to cycle it on & off too often. Adjust the bubble rate so it cycles once an hour or less.


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

I plan to use the controller as a fail safe. After a recent run in with a pH drop due to adding phosphate , I don't want to lose any more Rams


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a Milwaukee instruments pH/co2 controller sms 122. I love mine. I've only had it since Oct, but it works well. I set my bubble rate and this so that my drop checker stays green. 

Guaiac_boy's experience is a scary one. I wonder if it is a fluke. I'm not sure how you know what is a "good one" or not.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

felixm said:


> After a recent run in with a pH drop due to adding phosphate , I don't want to lose any more Rams


I've not heard of this before. Could you explain a bit more?

Thanks


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree with Guaiac, solenoids are the week link in any pressurized co2 system.
Invest in a quality solenoid and you should have no trouble with any brand of controller. I find that user error plays a huge part in controllers not working properly.


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

Well last Saturday I started this thread and my girlfriend found this on another site on how phosphate can effect kH and thus effect pH


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

felixm said:


> Well last Saturday I started this thread and my girlfriend found this on another site on how phosphate can effect kH and thus effect pH


That website article on maintaining constant pH is wrong. Maintaining constant TDS is important, but pH will vary from day to night when you use CO2, and that does no harm anyone has documented. Phosphates are added to tap water by the water company to keep the pH above 7 at all times to prevent erosion of copper piping. Those additives mess up the pH/KH/ppmCO2 relationship, but do no other harm that I have heard of. Personally I think the best daily use of a pH test kit is as a paper weight.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had my milwaukee ph controller for 2-3 years and I really like it.


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> That website article on maintaining constant pH is wrong. Maintaining constant TDS is important, but pH will vary from day to night when you use CO2, and that does no harm anyone has documented. Phosphates are added to tap water by the water company to keep the pH above 7 at all times to prevent erosion of copper piping. Those additives mess up the pH/KH/ppmCO2 relationship, but do no other harm that I have heard of. Personally I think the best daily use of a pH test kit is as a paper weight.


Well Hoppycalif, all I can tell you is I started dosing Phosphate and it caused my pH to change from a stable 6.8 to drop to a 6.0 over night back to 6.8 the next day. The shock killed my one of my rams. I have tested my water for phosphates and have no testable level. I have tested my tap water for kH and have no testable level.

From a scientific stand point in a controlled experiment you change one variable until you see a change, I added phosphate and my tank crashed. I have been adding alkali buffer to raise the kH very slowly for the last few days and the pH has stabilized.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Felixm, what did you use as a source of phosphates, and how much did you dose? The normal 1 ppm or so of phosphate can't have that big an effect on pH, in my opinion.


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

I used Flourish and dossed as per the label. I used a P04 test kit to test the level and reading was about .25ppm.


----------

